
Hey Facebook, WTF? Stay Away From TechCrunchers - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/06/hey-facebook-wtf-stay-away-from-techcrunchers/
======
uuilly
Hard to tell how serious he is. I personally think that TC is boring and I'm
not a regular reader. But as a reviewer their impartiality is a strength. If
people think that negative FB press is sour grapes then the reviews become
worthless. Again, not sure if he's kidding but he's treading on dangerous
ground.

~~~
neilc
To the extent that he is not kidding, this is a really bad idea. Facebook
obviously have a lot of allure as an employer, get over it. If TC is losing
talent to them, that is their problem, not Facebook's. The idea that Facebook
should refrain from hiring away any other TC staffers ("or else!") is
ridiculous, and doesn't reflect well on Arrington at all.

(TC jumped the shark 9 months ago, anyway...)

~~~
Tichy
Why shouldn't he be allowed to be annoyed by it? Consider somebody enticing
away your spouse, would you be annoyed?

------
jey
This is interesting?

~~~
cstejerean
if you have employees to loose, maybe?

~~~
staticshock
lose

~~~
ivankirigin
Loose also means "to unleash". The intern is probably a mole.

